# Thank you BnB!!!



## Blue12

This is a brilliant section to have added. Thank you!


----------



## redberry3

i agree!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I agree! Good job BnB! :thumbup:


----------



## StirCrazy

LOL I didn't realise that this section was open. Was due to be opened yesterday (but been really busy).
Any ideas for a description?


----------



## futuremommy91

Agreed- was wondering when there would be one!


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh, thank you so so SO much for opening this!!!

No idea for a description though. :(


----------



## nicholatmn

May we begin posting threads now? :)


----------



## mummy3

Great idea thankyou!:flower:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

StirCrazy said:


> LOL I didn't realise that this section was open. Was due to be opened yesterday (but been really busy).
> Any ideas for a description?

Is this intended to be for adoptive/fostering parents as well as birth moms or ladies who are pregnant but giving the baby up? Because that would be something to include in the description. :)


----------



## Cariad_bach

Glad BnB has this section now, im hoping to become a surrogate so this will be really helpful xxxx


----------



## lesleyann

Croc-O-Dile said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> LOL I didn't realise that this section was open. Was due to be opened yesterday (but been really busy).
> Any ideas for a description?
> 
> Is this intended to be for adoptive/fostering parents as well as birth moms or ladies who are pregnant but giving the baby up? Because that would be something to include in the description. :)Click to expand...

i agree that sounds good.

and i hope to be posting in here once im done having my own babies :flower:


----------



## Kte

Could it also be for familys involved . . . my sis has my nephews (from my other sis) under her care. So technically she fosters but is a 'friends and family' foster carer.

Life can get a bit crazy with that going on in my family.

So yeah, somthing like that in the description would be nice. :flower:


----------



## CareBear

Thanks from me too, this section will be great for me over the next few years as we are considering going into fostering


----------



## pinkmummy

Thank you from me too :) it will be my new section to stalk :D x


----------



## Hayley90

Oh wow, this is brill! I saw it waiting to go live, didn't realise it was though!
Hopefully i can learn some stuff in here, i want to adopt my future children :)


----------



## sun

Thank you!! :flower:


----------



## mandaa1220

I agree... great section!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Blue12 said:



> This is a brilliant section to have added. Thank you!

blue, I remember talking to you when I was newly pregnant, not sure if you remember! lol. but

:dust: baby dust for you:flower:


----------



## Eternal

Yeah, who is it for? 

Hubby and I are considering adopting in the future and started the process for fostering before i got pregnant (so its on hold now) ... would be brilliant if it were for prospective foster/adoptive parents too as i have loads of questions lol!


----------

